# which fish for a shrimp tank?



## Ben M (15 May 2010)

hi, hopefully i'm getting a 12" 27l tank soon. i'm going to keep and breed shrimp in it, and i've been wondering if there is any colourful little fish i can put in there to liven it up a bit, but won't eat the shrimp or baby shrimp? i'm not sure which shrimp i'll be getting yet. i think i'll start off with cherries, and then maybe crs. but i might get soem that have a larval stage, and ideally i'd want a fish that won't eat the larvae either. i'm planning really far ahead, as i may not even get the tank, and it'll take a while for me to plant it etc.

any ideas?


----------



## mattyc (17 May 2010)

Ember tetras, they are nice and red. if the shrimp will fit in the fish's mouth then they are seen as food so stay with small fish. i have got threadfin rainbows, some white neon tetras, Boraras maculatus and some harlequins and have had no problems. hatchets are a nice option they aer surface dwelling fish so are well away from the shrimp but you will need a top on the tank because they jump.


----------



## Ben M (17 May 2010)

thanks, i have been thinking about Boraras brigittae, would they be ok? the problem is, i never see any ember tetras or Boraras species near me. do you have to buy them online?

cheers


----------



## a1Matt (17 May 2010)

brigittae are fine.
I had 100 brigittae with 100 CRS - not problems at all.
A lot of MA's stock them these days.


----------



## bigmatt (17 May 2010)

Look for Chilli Rasbora or Mosquito Rasbora (common names for boraras species).  I'm planning to stock my acrylic cube with 5 or so of these and some RCS.
pest control - if you update your details to show roughly where you are (even if it's just the county) people may be able to recommend shops
Cheers!
Matt


----------



## Ben M (17 May 2010)

thanks, i'm near beverley in east yorkshire   i've looked in my local maidenhead with no luck.


----------



## bigmatt (17 May 2010)

If you can get over to West Yorks - Nautilus Aqutics stocks "mosquito rasbora" - not sure exactly which species as they are often mislabelled, and Ferrybridge Aquatics stock loads of different species, including loads of nano-friendly fish, though i haven''t seen any Boraras sp. in there recently.  Interfish in Ossett (near Wakefield) have a good range of livestock, but i haven't been in there for quite a while.

Hope this helps!
Matt


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2010)

They have them in pet city in Leeds too, I don't know if that's any nearer for you off hand.


----------



## Ben M (17 May 2010)

hi, non of them are anywhere near me. i think i'll set the tank up and plant it and put the shrimp in first, and then ask my local maidenhead if they can order them in.

cheers


----------



## bigmatt (18 May 2010)

Less than 45 mins from Beverley!
Also a great shop called Paws for Thought on the A64 in Leeds that has an ENORMOUS livestock section - biggest i've ever seen!  Maybe a trip over and do a few in one day?
Matt


----------



## Garuf (18 May 2010)

Aww man I loved pause for thought, I live in hyde park and it's such a hassle to get to otherwise I'd go every weekend. They have/had a few tanks with nothing but nano fish.


----------



## Ben M (18 May 2010)

hi, when i get the tank sorted i'll ask my parents if i can go, but they aren't keen on fish, so i'm not too confident. although i'm going to Nottingham university soon to go to this day about becoming a vet, so i'll see if that makes it any nearer. (seems quite early for the course to be for year nine, but hey). 

BTW Garuf, you have an email about the nano.


----------



## Garuf (18 May 2010)

I'll check my email in a min. Had a long weekend. I had a tank in my halls, the trick is to make sure you have a few blankets knocking about to cover the tank with, then just chuck clothes over the tank, pants work well, no one in their right mind would touch someones pants. Easy peasy got away with having a tank.


----------



## Mortis (22 May 2010)

Do Celestial pearl danios eat shrimp ? Baby shrimp as well as adults ?


----------



## amy4342 (22 May 2010)

Mine don't. I have heard a couple of conflicting reports on google though.


----------

